# Anyconnect/Openconnect configuration



## pathiaki (May 31, 2014)

Good day!

Does anyone have experience with configuring Openconnect to connect to a Cisco Anyconnect VPN server? Openconnect looks robust enough but I need to know what I need to pass to it to get inside. I have been given:


IP address
Group authentication name and password
Username and password

Openconnect has a slew of flags but the man page and flag definitions are a little difficult to get a clear picture of what flags I need. How would I put these in a configuration file or on the CLI with flags for Openconnect to get connected?

Thank you,

P.


----------

